# Halloween Bumper Stickers. Post a picture of the rear of your car here.



## Crunch (Oct 23, 2008)

I bought one of those Support Halloween car magnets last year at Spirit while it was open seasonably last year. I left it on there and since is quite faded. Can't seem to get a picture uploaded to insert here.


----------



## TrickRTreater (Mar 24, 2011)

Yeah, my jack o lantern Support Halloween car magnet faded completely to black and white. Makes me sad.


----------



## Crunch (Oct 23, 2008)

Will likely replace it this year if Spirit makes a return.


----------



## hauntedsparks (Sep 9, 2010)

My Support Halloween car magnet faded as well. If they offer them again this coming season, maybe coating it with some sort of sealant before putting it on the car will help preserve it? If it hadn't faded, I would have just left it on all year, as it is though, I just have sitting in my trunk.


----------



## blackfog (Oct 9, 2008)

I just got this sticker at the dollar store and added the severed foot from there as well. Got alot of comments on it and scared a few in the parking lots.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

This reminds me, my Spirit Support Halloween & I Heart Zombies magnet were stolen in a parking lot somewhere a few months ago. They'd both faded into black & white too so I wasn't too upset, but I will replace them. That's the problem with magnets, anyone anywhere can just take them off the car.

I'd bought them on super-sale after Halloween so both of them together didn't cost $5. I'd bought a Jack Skellington magnet at Spirit too & the picture peeled off so I won't replace that one at all. I was more peeved about the peeling JS than losing the other 2.

On my rear window I have Hallowindow & Goblinhaus stickers next to my Roger Clyne stickers.


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

I hope this works, first time going on site with my cell.
My license plate on my hearse, can you figure it out??? 

Crap, sorry, can't get it to rotate. 
sorry guys


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

We had purchased the jack skellington and zero car stickers for our boys (they picked them out-they're only 3&4 so clearly not driving) both fell off when we went through an automated car wash, and they were mortified! Needless to say we won't be buying the magnets anymore haha


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Here's the car at Halloweentime and that plate is normally on the front all the time:


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

NICE!!! I like it Terra! 
I want to do the foot hanging out, since we have a mini van. That will be funny!


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

I don't have anything on my van but my scooby doo plate

But you know how everyone has those silly stick figure family on cars. I want a skeleton family on mine. But I haven't found one I like.


----------



## Dminor (Jul 21, 2006)

IshWitch said:


> View attachment 118086


Are the letters MDNTLMO?

I'm at a loss....hmm...


----------



## Spooky56 (Aug 2, 2010)

I know, I know!! I "collect" personalized license plates so I've gotten better at deciphering them!! 

Midnight Limo!? 

PS- I'm trying to convince my husband that I NEED my license plate to read: ZMBGRL


----------



## Halloween Snob (Sep 4, 2011)

Spooky, I vote for ZMBGRL but cool and creative plate regardless.


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

The bumpers of our van have looked like this for about 6 or 7 years now:


----------



## Diabolik (Apr 10, 2006)

Gotta fly my colors !


----------



## Tish (Aug 5, 2008)

I have a Spirit Support Halloween magnet from last year too, and yes it faded. I also have a Jack Skellington license plate frame I picked up at Disneyland in May.


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

awww i want a support halloween magnet!!!!!!!!! wanted one last year too LOL

ive never thought about spookifying my minivan for halloween.... but i will be now  

i have window stickers on the back of the van, but they are all beach related....


----------



## Willodean (Sep 13, 2010)

I have a friend that has the family sticker on the back of her car, even with a cat, but they are all zombies.....really want one but I'm gonna wait till I buy another car that I know I will keep for years....


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

I've got one of the "Support Halloween" magnets, but it's been on our refrigerator the whole time.

I saw those zombie family stickers for sale at Book-A-Million. Also, American Science and Surplus had them in their catalog. I think they were about $8.


----------



## kuroneko (Mar 31, 2011)

This is from last Halloween, I don't normally have an arm hanging out my trunk. I have the bumper stickers and window clings on year round (the clings are creepy pumpkins). Everything has faded, but I like it. I did buy extra Support Halloween and I (heart) Halloween magnets thinking that someone would steal them, but so far I haven't had any takers.


----------



## Xane (Oct 13, 2010)

As far as the fading goes, you could try using a product called "overlaminate" that sign printers use to protect outdoor prints. It has anti-UV in it to better guard against fading, though it depends 50% on the ink used to print the item to begin with.

Right now, H&H Sign Supply has a product called Mactac 8000 that you can order by the foot. I prefer to use Oraguard 210 but they no longer sell it in small quantities. Most rolls are insanely huge (150' or more) so I'll be switching to Mactac when I run out of it.


----------



## Halloween Snob (Sep 4, 2011)

Great stuff everyone! As many of us as there are, I have yet to see someone with any kind of a Halloween sticket or plate on their car. If I did, I'd probably pull them over and gab away about the passion so maybe it's good i don't! I am looking forward to finding a good sticker or magnet and putting it on my car. I like the Jack Skeleton face.


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## bognosh (Jun 16, 2012)

I love all the responses. I stuck my "Support Zombies" magnet in the corner of the driver side window, using the glass and the door frame to hold it, because I know someone would steal it if I left it on the outside of my car. The zombie sticker in the back isn't very vibrant but it's perfect because people have to do a double take. 









My boyfriend is a car person, so appendages hanging out the car and scratching up the paint is not acceptable in our cars. I love the look of it, but he's got a point on that one.


----------



## EvilMel (Dec 6, 2007)

TrickRTreater said:


> Yeah, my jack o lantern Support Halloween car magnet faded completely to black and white. Makes me sad.



My Support Halloween magnet also faded BUT I'm getting my boyfriend to repaint it for me! Woo hoo!


----------



## 13mummy (Aug 26, 2007)

kuroneko said:


> This is from last Halloween, I don't normally have an arm hanging out my trunk. I have the bumper stickers and window clings on year round (the clings are creepy pumpkins). Everything has faded, but I like it. I did buy extra Support Halloween and I (heart) Halloween magnets thinking that someone would steal them, but so far I haven't had any takers.


I have the same ones. One on my car and one on my van. Mine have faded too. I will replace them this year.


----------



## Halloween Snob (Sep 4, 2011)

Where did you get that AWESOME ZOMBIE sticker in the back?? I must have it!



bognosh said:


> I love all the responses. I stuck my "Support Zombies" magnet in the corner of the driver side window, using the glass and the door frame to hold it, because I know someone would steal it if I left it on the outside of my car. The zombie sticker in the back isn't very vibrant but it's perfect because people have to do a double take.
> 
> View attachment 118583
> 
> ...


----------



## bognosh (Jun 16, 2012)

Sorry, just got your question, HS. It was a Party City find from 2011.


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

last halloween we got some of those bloody handprint things for the back windows.. but since our windows are tinted you couldnt see them very well at all unless the sun was shining right through the car. booooo hissss!!! also we had a leg sticking out of the trunk (drive a van, so not really a trunk) and a support halloween ribbon. not sure if i got pics or not since the handprints didnt show up.. but i will scour my fb halloween album and see if theres one in there.


----------



## njwilk (Oct 18, 2005)

During the six years that we had a pirate themed haunt, we had a bumper sticker that read "My other car is a pirate ship". New theme last year, haven't found quite the right bumper sticker for the Western theme. Since I'm planning on incorporating a lot of Dia de los Muertos ideas this year, I'll probably come across something I like for the bumper.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

This reminds me I need to find those replacement Support Halloween & Support Zombies magnets. I know they're in the house somewhere....just....where?


----------



## The-Dullahan (Feb 26, 2011)

While I have no photos, my Hearse used to have two bumper magnets. Each was a mere black rectangle with white writing (I did not want to make anything too fancy, and this style complimented the car well). They read "Bela Lugosi's Still Undead" and "Dead Girls Like Me"

My baby sister also got me one of those ribbon magnets, which read "SUPPORT DEAD GIRLS. THE NEVER SAY NO."


----------



## Glockink (Jul 7, 2008)

I need one...just have an LWRC, NRA, and Trijicon sticker.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

This also reminds me that I just got some stuff from Goblinhaus with a new sticker that needs to go on my window.


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

bognosh said:


> Sorry, just got your question, HS. It was a Party City find from 2011.


Love him...and thank u so much for telling where u got it...they still carry him yay!!!! Here's the link...

http://www.partycity.com/product/mo...+decorations/zombie+car+window+grabber+2pc.do


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

I just recently sold my Jeep (absolute lemon, by the way), and so had to peel all of my stickers off, but most of them were werewolf-themed: "She Wolf," "I Howl At The Moon," "Dance In The Moonlight." I also got the Support Halloween magnet two years ago, and it has faded almost completely to white.


----------

